# Lightest disc brakes available - what are they?



## single speed kid (Jun 7, 2006)

Curious, what are the lightest disc brakes out on the market right now? I currently have Shimano XT's and was wondering what kid of weight I could save on possible lighter brakes?

I appreciate any info you can provide - thank you


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Formula R1, Done.


----------



## stuperV (Jan 14, 2007)

i think the FRM DBR 250 holds the crown as lightest. It also costs way to damn much!


----------



## single speed kid (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the responses! Are there any other options that are light and durable?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

R1

Shown my set of my Winterbike. That's with aluminium lever blades and with steel rotors (no weak aluminiums)- Carbon blades save about 9g if i remember and some fancy discs could save about 30g in the front and maybe 20g in the rear.

Awesome power and so far very reliable. I had to put a 140 in the rear as the stock 160 was almost too powerful.Too grabby.The 140 now provides the same power but with less agressive initial bite.

On my other bike i have the carbon levers and also a ca. 10g lighter IS adapter for the rear.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope Race X2! And those don't need maintenance every ride...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

stuperV said:


> i think the FRM DBR 250 holds the crown as lightest. It also costs way to damn much!


*ONLY LUXURY G A R B A G E * :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:

lost about 700 euro in feb 2009 ...throw them away


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nino, a carbon rear adaptor (ca.)-- can you show a pic..


----------



## L.A.D.E (Sep 20, 2005)

KCNC X-7 weight just same like R-1...i have both and first test with KCNC coming today...


----------



## d.janci (Feb 11, 2010)

L.A.D.E said:


> KCNC X-7 weight just same like R-1...i have both and first test with KCNC coming today...


...and don't forget to open new topic "X-7 vs. R1". :thumbsup:


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

FRM (Crap) Formula R1 (Awesome) Formula The One (Awesome) Hope (Good) Hygia Usagi (If you are on a budget).


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

I currently have v-brakes on my bike and looking into hydraulic disc brakes but i'm not sure what comes with the kit or whatelse I need with the kit.

For this kit, what else do I need to buy?
R1

How about for this?
XTR

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Both of those kits don't include the rotors, the R1 kit doesn't include the caliper adapters either.

And of course you also need to make sure you have disc compatible hubs in your wheels (or a new wheelset) and a frame/fork with suitable disc mounts.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

arrived Raceday from Scrub ...... in few hours pics on scale


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here pics :

good packaging


160 and 140 mm raceday


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Those look really great, can't wait for a ride report.... 
How thick are they ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

sorry , must wait until september ... will be installed on new Scalpel 2011


----------



## ozonepro (Feb 23, 2004)

*R1 vs RX*

The R1 uses alloy hardware and alloy backing plates for the brake pads. If these same upgrades were added to the RX model, how close in weight would the RX and R1 be? Also the RX is cast instead of forged. Is there a difference in the brake lines?


----------

